

A Long Time Ago in a Galaxy Far, Far Away … I Was a Star Wars Fan - coolpixar
http://www.slate.com/id/2294083/

======
noonespecial
I had a hard time with the new episodes too. It took me a long time to finally
put my finger on what it was that was missing. It was me, not being 12.

~~~
wvenable
I don't buy it. Most people lining up for Empire when it came out in the
theater the first time weren't 12.

Can't we just accept that the original trilogy was actually better (and
already heading down hill in Jedi). It may not be high art, but it was cool.

